# Fisherman for 5 day tuna trips



## clfewell (May 3, 2013)

need fisherman for five day offshore trips fishing round the clock have 45 steel hull all uscg safety equipment fish many different species 12000 pound fish hold fishing out of Freeport/ Galveston need 1 maybe 2 no alcohol and must love to fish we can discuss arrangements $$ 
Lets talk were in America please speak English 
:flag:
Please God Bless our Troups


----------



## samh (Oct 13, 2011)

You a commercial looking to bring someone on? or rec looking for someone to share expenses?


----------

